# über Geschmack läßt sich streiten



## Argentum

¿Cómo se traduciría esta frase al español? En español tenemos la famosa frase:

*"Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito"* que literalmente sería algo como: *über Geschmack es gibt nichts geschrieben*, no?

me llama mucho la atención la frase *über Geschmack läßt sich streiten *que literalmente sería algo como: ¿Sobre gusto se puede pelear/discutir? o ¿Sobre el gusto permítase pelear/discutir? Entiendo a qué va la intención de la frase, de que el gusto depende de cada persona y cambia el gusto, por ende, de persona a persona. Lo que sí me gustaría saber es cómo entienden los alemanes esta frase y cuál sería su traducción al castellano más precisa sin perder el tono de la frase alemana.

Saludos y gracias desde ya.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Argentum!
Pues yo personalmente entiendo que el sabor o gusto -dependiendo del contexto,pero más bien el gusto- es algo muy subjetivo y que por eso no hay fundamento objetivo que sirva de base para una discusiòn sensata que tenga sentido y pueda llegar a un resultado.
A mì me parece muy buena la frase en castellano, que no hay nada "escrito" sobre el gusto, que en este contexto entenderìa como algo más o menos objetivo o casi científico; para mí las dos frases expresan en el fondo que el gusto no es objetivo y que de ahí no tiene sentido escribir nada sobre él (que pretenda ser objetivo) o discutir.

Quizá, si tenés un contexto en concreto donde no te parezca adecuada esta "traducción", ponelo, y partiendo de eso podríamos buscar una formulación que acierte más a expresar lo que se pretenda decir en alemán.
Pero bueno, así a secas, lo dicho. Yo veo suficientemente grande el "denominador común" de las dos.

Yo personalmente creo que rara vez se gana modificando frases hechas que ya existen como dicho, a menos que sea necesario para expresar algún matiz artístico especial de la frase de partida que el equivalente del otro idioma no abarca.

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Ahora veo que probablemente mi respuesta no tenga mucho sentido para vos así como la puse. 
Como habrás vistio, sin fijarme bie y pensarlo mucho, partí de la idea de "Über Geschmack lässt sich *nicht *streiten", que sería otra variante que también se oye, y expresa una interpretaciòn ligeramente diferente del concepto subjetivo del gusto; o sea, desde la otra perspectiva.

Así que, ahora contestando a tu verdadera pregunta: desde la otra perspectiva de que "sí se peude", yo entiendo "Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten" más o menos así: 
Es algo subjetivo, y de ahí que sea muy difícil a imposible llegar a una "resolución por unanimidad".
Pero eso, en principio, no quita que me parezca adecuada la frase en castellano.

Quizá, si me arriesgo, diría: "Es fácil pelearse sobre el gusto". O: "El pelearse sobre el gusto es un menester/pasatiempo sin fin". 
Ah, bueno, me parece que mejor me quedo con la versión original, pero creo que la última frase expresaría -a mi entender- mejor el concepto de la en alemán.


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Argentum:

     Estoy perfectamente de acuerdo con Sigiangum. 'Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten' quiere decir que el gusto es algo muy subjetivo, que no hay reglas, que no hay nada escrito. Nunca le puedo decirle a alguien: 'Esto tiene que gustarte' o 'Esa chica es muy guapa - tienes que pensar lo mismo'.

Y por eso yo también pienso que la mejor 'traducción' es el refrán que has escrito. La idea es la misma aunque las palabras no sean exactamente las mismas.

Saludos.


----------



## Argentum

Sí, el contexto donde aparece la frase confirma que es ése el sentido, hablábamos con una amiga acerca de que las cataratas del Iguazú eran más impresionantes que las del Niágara, entonces fue citada la frase, "existe una frase en alemán que dice, über Geschmack läßt sich streiten".

Lo que me llamaba la atención era la frase en sí y cómo la entendían los nativos alemanes. Evidentemente veo ahora que es el mismo sentido que la frase castellana exactamente, aunque con un matiz diferente muy interesante, sé que es inútil traducir estas frases hechas, pero me es muy interesante y no puedo evitarlo  Es interesante lo que decís Sigianga de que estén las dos, läßt sich streiten y läßt nicht streiten. Adivino que la primera da a entender que discutamos todo lo que queramos sobre los gustos, pero que sepamos que es algo que no tendrá fin y siempre habrá discusión sobre gustos, y la otra que simplemente nos aconseja ni discutir ya que es algo que no tiene sentido por ser absolutamente dependiente y relativo del gusto de cada uno.

Gracias por las respuestas tan completas! Espero poder retribuir con alguna aclaración del castellano, veremos y estaré al tanto del foro 

Saludos


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
Aqui' decimos:
'Para los gustos se hicieron los colores'
saludos


----------



## Argentum

Bonjoules, ¿cómo lo dicen en alemán?


----------



## Bonjules

Argentum said:


> Bonjoules, ¿cómo lo dicen en alemán?


 lo del
titulo del hilo es muy commu'n y bueno.

PS Si esta's preguntando sobre el 'nicht' - yo no lo usari'a. Le gusta a la gente 
pelear sobre eso!


----------



## Argentum

Bonjules said:


> lo del
> titulo del hilo es muy commu'n y bueno.
> 
> PS Si esta's preguntando sobre el 'nicht' - yo no lo usari'a. Le gusta a la gente
> pelear sobre eso!


 
jaja muy bueno, pero me refería a cómo dicen eso de "Para los gustos se hicieron los colores" lo dicen así también?


----------



## Bonjules

Argentum said:


> jaja muy bueno, pero me refería a cómo dicen eso de "Para los gustos se hicieron los colores" lo dicen así también?


No que yo sepa!


----------



## ampurdan

Argentum, fíjate dónde está Bonjoules. Cuando dijo "aquí" se refería a Puerto Rico, creo.


----------



## Argentum

Tienes razón ampurdan! Había entendido yo mal


----------

